# The Ralphadynasty



## MvAgusta (Jul 3, 2022)

The Gunt has an interesting lineage to say the least. What is known based on some research I’ve done is that the Gunt’s grandfather is named Clyde Ralph and he was born in 1924. Clyde served in the US Army during World War 2 and lived a long life, married Estelle his wife, and had Ronnie Ralph (who has a thread already), Gunt’s father. Interestingly, Clyde’s father and mother were named Benjamin Franklin and Pink Ralph, so we can get a clearer idea of the Gunt’s great grandparents who also lived in Arkansas:


Clyde worked as a construction supervisor after World War 2 and later retired. He died in 2008. Unlike his son Ronnie or the Gunt, Clyde lived to age 74, which isn’t bad but unfortunately his offspring have disgraced this man’s legacy.

Now Clyde had two sons: Louis Ralph who lives In Mississippi, and Ronnie who stayed in West Memphis Arkansas. Clyde is also the owner of Ralph’s shitty fake ring, of which I presume Louis Ralph, Gunt’s uncle gave to him.

*Ronnie Ralph*

I won’t introduce Ronnie that much since he has his own thread but he is the son of Clyde and Estelle Ralph. Ronnie married Sandra Briggs and had Ralph in 1985, but I guess theh divorced and Ralph and his mother would later move to the East Coast while Ronnie stayed in West Memphis as a deadbeat alcoholic. Ronnie died in 2019.

*Sandra Briggs:*

Sandra also doesn’t need an intro since she has her own thread. She’s also from West Memphis, Arkansas, likely from the same inbred alcoholic trailer trash community as the Ralph family.

*The Gunt:
*
Yeah, no need for introduction here. Gunt has two baby mommas and has two children: Rozanna Sandra Ralph (of which he named after Cozy.honeypot) and Alexander Vickers (from his ex Faith Vickers)

*The next generation of the Ralph’s:*
Alexander Vickers (he won’t carry Ralph’s surname lol major L for Gunt):


And “Cozy Rozy”, the Hog-Horse Hybrid:


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

"Pink" Ralph?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

Once Ralph's lolicon horse gallops out of his crack shack, ReRollRozy wouldn't have his surname either.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 3, 2022)

I know what to do in Crusader Kings II now that I have caught all the DLC on sale and they aren't going to make any more of them. Obviously I am going to install the Elder Scrolls mod and replace the last living Dwemer (who is an adipose torso atop a spiderlegged wheelchair) with Ralph


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

lol Re-Roll Rozy didn't work out too good. She looks identical to Xander as a baby.  However, she did inherit Ralph's crooked right eye.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jul 3, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> "Pink" Ralph?


That's the pig side of his lineage


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jul 3, 2022)

Not even a mention of Clyde's Ring?


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 3, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Not even a mention of Clyde's Ring?


I mentioned it in the OP


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I mentioned it in the OP


It's so Cash.


----------



## Ripe (Jul 3, 2022)

lmao that pic of ol ronnie always makes me laugh


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jul 3, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I mentioned it in the OP


I missed it.  My apologies.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 3, 2022)

>Pink Ralph
You can't make this shit up 

Well at least poor RoZanna won't be the only Ralphafemale with a stripper name lol


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 3, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> >Pink Ralph
> You can't make this shit up
> 
> Well at least poor RoZanna won't be the only Ralphafemale with a stripper name lol


What’s funnier to me is that Ralph has an ancestor named Benjamin Franklin as well. Lmfao.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 3, 2022)

It truly looks like that Gunt's branch of the family is a dead one.


----------



## Chiridion (Jul 3, 2022)

You forgot Ethan's retarded brother, Evan, that is currently languishing in a home in South Carolina, I think.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 3, 2022)

I always wonder about these white trash families. How soon after getting to America did the disintegration start? Or were they also looked down upon as the trashiest people in their European villages? It would be funny if Ralph had some mirror image ancestor who also knocked up a teen and a tranny and who had an irrational fear of corn.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I always wonder about these white trash families. How soon after getting to America did the disintegration start? Or were they also looked down upon as the trashiest people in their European villages? It would be funny if Ralph had some mirror image ancestor who also knocked up a teen and a tranny and who had an irrational fear of corn.


A lot of the “White Trash” trailer park are the rejects of europe, they were trashy there and they’re trashy here. I guess it runs through the lineage 

But it’s hard for me to convince myself that Clyde Ralph who served in World War 2 and worked a respectable job could yield such despicable spawn descendants like Ethan 

My theory was that Ralph was utterly spoiled growing up and he was giving whatever he wanted by his mom, hence why Ralph never worked a single real job in his life. The Gunt was raised badly due to his parents divorce and most likely his mother’s busy life with her own job


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 3, 2022)

Congrats OP for doing better research than I did. I was hoping I could shed some light on the names of Ralph's paternal ancestors. Here are the following:
*
- Benjamin Franklin Ralph
DOB:*  1/ July/ 1878
*DOD:* 19/ August/ 1957
*Origin:* ???, Hardin County, Illinois,
*Last Location:* Columbia, Caldwell, Louisiana (Dingo probably knows some people from Columbia)
*Gunt Lineage:* 2nd Great-Grandfather
*Former Occupation:* Farmer

*- Wesley Parker Ralph*
*DOB:* ??/ May/ 1854
*DOD:* ??/ ??/ ????
*Origin:* ???, Hardin County, Illinois
*Last Location:* Unknown/Possibly Gold Hill, Gallatin County, Illinois
*Gunt Lineage:* 2nd Great-Grandfather
*Former Occupation:* Farmer

*- William AleXANDER Ralph sr.*
*DOB:* 26/ April/ 1825
*DOD:* 20/ July/ 1905
*Origin:* McFarlan, Hardin County, Illinois
*Last Location:* McFarlan, Hardin County, Illinois
*Gunt Lineage:* 3rd Great-Grandfather
*Former Occupation:* Farmer, Member of the Hardin County Agricultural Board.


*- James/JIM Ralph*
*DOB: *??/ ??/ 1802-1806
*DOD:* 26/ August/ 1862
*Origin:* Summer County, Tennessee, United States
*Last Location:* Hardin County, Illinois
*Gunt Lineage:* 4th Great-Grandfather
*Former Occupation:* Farmer

*- John Lewis Ralph*
*DOB:* ??/ ??/ 1777
*DOD:* 20/ March/ 1854
*Origin:* Baltimore Town, Baltimore, Maryland, United States
*Gunt Lineage:* 5th Great-Grandfather
*Last Location:* Crittenden County, Kentucky
*Former Occupation:* Farmer

*- Lewis Ralph*
*DOB:* ??/ ??/ 1750
*DOD:* ??/ ??/ 1845
*Origin:* Caswell, North Carolina, United States
Last Location:  Tennessee
*Gunt Lineage:* 6th Great-Grandfather
*Former Occupation:* Farmer, former Private in the American Revolutionary War. 
*Military Service:* Served in the 4th NC Regiment from 1777 to 1779.

The final man to be found on record, John Ralph, vaguely has much information about him. His DOB is 1725, but his place of origin nor his DOD are recorded. More research will be needed to expand to what part of Europe Ralph's from. Ancestry was a good option for a while for ancestral research but was sold to Blackstone Group, an investment group located in NYC. Good luck Ayylogs, for more research into the Ralphamutt Dynasty. Have a great eternal harvest.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I guess it runs through the lineage


Nobody runs in the Ralphamale lineage.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 3, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> Congrats OP for doing better research than I did. I was hoping I could shed some light on the names of Ralph's paternal ancestors. Here are the following:
> 
> *- Benjamin Franklin Ralph
> DOB:*  1/ July/ 1878
> ...


Damn, I kindov want to ask for your help with my own family research lol.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 4, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> Congrats OP for doing better research than I did. I was hoping I could shed some light on the names of Ralph's paternal ancestors. Here are the following:
> 
> *- Benjamin Franklin Ralph
> DOB:*  1/ July/ 1878
> ...


The surname Ralph is of English origin, so Ralph’s paternal ancestry is from Britain.


----------



## Rogal Dorn (Jul 4, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> "Pink" Ralph?


Oh, we absolutely have to nickname Ralph "pinky" now.  That would send him right over the fucking edge.  Can we do this?  What's the process for this?  Do we need to get authorization from Null?






Pinky & The Gunt.  It works because although they're the same person, Pinky acts like he has a split personality.

EDIT:
Also... this is Ralph's new personal theme song, and I hope people spam it in future donos:





Check out the lyrics.  It's fucking perfect.


			https://genius.com/P-nk-dont-let-me-get-me-lyrics


----------



## Rezza (Jul 4, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> The surname Ralph is of English origin, so Ralph’s paternal ancestry is from Britain.


>British
That explains a lot of thing about Ethan


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jul 4, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> "Pink" Ralph?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 4, 2022)

Sandra was a hideous retard and yet I did have consensual sex with her.


----------



## Rogal Dorn (Jul 4, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Sandra was a hideous retard and yet I did have consensual sex with her.


We all did.  A whore is a whore.  Still, I don't think @Null and Gator should have DP'ed her like that.  It was a bit over the line.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 4, 2022)

Rogal Dorn said:


> We all did.  A whore is a whore.  Still, I don't think @Null and Gator should have DP'ed her like that.  It was a bit over the line.



Bruh, I heard she would suck off any rancid dick  just for a ride to dialysis.  So getting DP’ed is pretty much a 2 mile walk in the park.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 4, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> Congrats OP for doing better research than I did. I was hoping I could shed some light on the names of Ralph's paternal ancestors. Here are the following:
> 
> *- Benjamin Franklin Ralph
> DOB:*  1/ July/ 1878
> ...


I love how every single one of them are farmers. Ethan Ralph is hostile to us farmers and yet his entire lineage is filled with farmers.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 4, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I love how every single one of them are farmers. Ethan Ralph is hostile to us farmers and yet his entire lineage is filled with farmers.


I just realized that one of Ralph’s ancestors are named Jim Ralph

Jim....

It’s as if Ralph’s life is a own. Also rather funny that the Gunt’s ancestors live in Southern Illinois. Does that make the Gunt a fake southerner?


----------



## heathercho (Jul 4, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I love how every single one of them are farmers. Ethan Ralph is hostile to us farmers and yet his entire lineage is filled with farmers.


What did they farm, tho? Someone needs to find out... was it Corn? HOGS?


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 4, 2022)

heathercho said:


> What did they farm, tho? Someone needs to find out... was it Corn? HOGS?


It's Illinois. You know in your bones that they were growing corn.

Pigs can feed on corn cobs and other agricultural waste too.


----------



## Rogal Dorn (Jul 4, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I just realized that one of Ralph’s ancestors are named Jim Ralph





heathercho said:


> What did they farm, tho? Someone needs to find out... was it Corn?
> 
> 
> not william stenchever said:
> ...


The circle is now complete.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 4, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> A lot of the “White Trash” trailer park are the rejects of europe, they were trashy there and they’re trashy here. I guess it runs through the lineage
> 
> But it’s hard for me to convince myself that Clyde Ralph who served in World War 2 and worked a respectable job could yield such despicable spawn descendants like Ethan
> 
> My theory was that Ralph was utterly spoiled growing up and he was giving whatever he wanted by his mom, hence why Ralph never worked a single real job in his life. The Gunt was raised badly due to his parents divorce and most likely his mother’s busy life with her own job


he was a construction supervisor, that's literally just the guy bossing the meth heads around on the sites. that isn't a prestigious job at all. as we've seen he really has no excuse either, at least with immigrants there are some growing pains and assimilation troubles but no reason for the ralphs not to go higher in their legacy. construction is for the illiterate immigrants, not for a 9th generation american who presumably would have learned some skills farming. 

A quick way to know how elite a family line is, is when they stopped farming. its always been a shitting job for shifty people. subsistence farming, barely contributing to greater society, like the tribals a before being mowed down in  gun fire or roman arrows. 

so the fact that it took basically being drafted into ww2 for someone in the ralphamale line to get a job besides farming should tell you how awful his family is, bet they lost the farm too.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 4, 2022)

So I've decided to investigate a bit into some of Ralph's Ancestors' places of origin and why they moved there. Fun fact: Southern Illinois is nicknamed _Little Egypt_. And you may ask:

Why is it called _Little Egypt_?

Many American settlers moved westward after the Revolutionary War and stopped at a specific point because of their natural resources. Southern Illinois has multiple rivers running through them. Some of these rivers are the Mississippi and Ohio Rivers which also have points of divergence. This made the land susceptible to flooding and created fertile land for Farmers to have plentiful harvests. Here's an infographic of the river map of Illinois and an example of a town, Cairo, of the rivers that when through:




Settlers such as Baptist Minister John Badgley nicknamed the fertile highlands and bottoms near Edwardsville "The Land of Goshen." The town of Edwardsville was also known as Goshen in its early history from this Minister. Many settlers also compared the Mississippi and Ohio River valleys to Egypt's Nile Delta, which led to many settlements in Southern Illinois have their name from Egyptian, Greek, and/or Middle Eastern origins. Metropolis, Thebes, Dongola, Palestine, Lebanon, New Athens, Sparta, Karnak, Cairo, Carmi, and Goshen are examples.

You can tell why the Ralphs stayed as long as they did in this part of the world. Memphis, Tennessee, and West Memphis, Arkansas, are both divided by the Mississippi River as well, which would make it a point of commerce and farming in their historical period. Also, Columbia has the southwest bank of the Ouachita River running through the town. This makes the land great for farming for many with Slaves or without Slaves. Curious if the Ralph family did own any enslaved people. I bet he'll be bragging about that too on his show. 

There is far more interesting history in the lands of Southern Illinois and Columbia, but I don't want to make it long as it is already. Still, a bloody feud between families in Williamson county led to 495 assaults and 285 murders that were carried out between 1839 to 1876, so do what you like about the information.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he was a construction supervisor, that's literally just the guy bossing the meth heads around on the sites. that isn't a prestigious job at all. as we've seen he really has no excuse either, at least with immigrants there are some growing pains and assimilation troubles but no reason for the ralphs not to go higher in their legacy. construction is for the illiterate immigrants, not for a 9th generation american who presumably would have learned some skills farming.
> 
> A quick way to know how elite a family line is, is when they stopped farming. its always been a shitting job for shifty people. subsistence farming, barely contributing to greater society, like the tribals a before being mowed down in  gun fire or roman arrows.
> 
> so the fact that it took basically being drafted into ww2 for someone in the ralphamale line to get a job besides farming should tell you how awful his family is, bet they lost the farm too.


You’re underestimating just how wealthy some of the illiterate construction immigrants could be. It’s not a respectable job but what I meant to say is that it’s respectable money. Some construction companies make a large fortune of cash doing that kind of work. A construction supervisor job can pay a good amount of money depending on the type of job for example

Clyde had enough to have some shitty land, and a home in West Memphis.


----------



## Overdrive MASK_de_SMITH (Jul 4, 2022)

Either way, someone from the Ralph family should have pulled out.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 4, 2022)

Remember that movie about Billy the Kid Young Guns, it was set during the Lincoln County Cattle War, looking at some of these historical Ralphs I'm just picturing a movie about the Williamson County Corn War.
You could call it Young Thumbs...


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jul 4, 2022)

I genuinely would be interested in seeing if Ralph had any ancestors who fought for the Confederacy in the Civil War. Based on the time he played War of Rights and got his ass kicked it's no wonder Dixieland lost the war of northern aggression...


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 4, 2022)

Curious that Chris-chan looks like Ben Franklin and the Ralphamalé has an ancestor named Ben Franklin. Perhaps the true origin of the American Sonichu demon lies in Ben Franklin's kite experiment; when he got zapped (to the extreme?) a portal to cwcville was opened all the way back in June 1752. This was also rumored to have been done on top of a Christ Church so maybe the Christchurch massacre was the last sacrifice needed for Sonichu to fully manifest through his earthly avatars of Chris and Ralph.


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Jul 4, 2022)

ScamL Likely said:


> Curious that Chris-chan looks like Ben Franklin and the Ralphamalé has an ancestor named Ben Franklin. Perhaps the true origin of the American Sonichu demon lies in Ben Franklin's kite experiment; when he got zapped (to the extreme?) a portal to cwcville was opened all the way back in June 1752. This was also rumored to have been done on top of a Christ Church so maybe the Christchurch massacre was the last sacrifice needed for Sonichu to fully manifest through his earthly avatars of Chris and Ralph.


Ben Franklin was a key figure in propagating the myth of the Jersey Devil, which later morphed into rosechu. He knew what he let loose upon the world and was too worried about his legacy to just admit it openly.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 5, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I genuinely would be interested in seeing if Ralph had any ancestors who fought for the Confederacy in the Civil War. Based on the time he played War of Rights and got his ass kicked it's no wonder Dixieland lost the war of northern aggression...


Judging by the info @|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency|  has dug up, Jim Ralph and William Alexander Ralph Sr. were the only two who would have been around to serve during the Civil War. Judging by the fact that they both were last in Illinois and William was born in Illinois (which was a state still in the Union), that would mean Ralph’s family bloodline has “yankee faggots” as Ralph puts it.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 5, 2022)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Judging by the info @|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency|  has dug up, Jim Ralph and William Alexander Ralph Sr. were the only two who would have been around to serve during the Civil War. Judging by the fact that they both were last in Illinois and William was born in Illinois (which was a state still in the Union), that would mean Ralph’s family bloodline has “yankee faggots” as Ralph puts it.


If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record. 



Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 5, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


Wow, solid work! Is this a hobby or do you have a line of work involving this stuff? We know Ralph reads this shit, so he’s probably learned more about his family history from your posts than through his own family. I’m curious how you find this stuff with ease.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


Ya dun goofed, Ralph.

Your "Dixie's Land" song privileges are hereby REVOKED!


----------



## Braphamut (Jul 5, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


No lawl-ty.  No honur.  Jus' a Yankee breedin' with other New York Yankees.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 5, 2022)

Isnt Illinois known for its cornfields? 

And isn’t Ralph’s ancestor a Union War soldier? 

On top of that isn’t Ralph’s ancestor also named Jim?

Even this drunken rape pigs’ shitty bloodline felts Ralph on the daily.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 5, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


Everything about Ralph that he prides himself on is literally fake. His own ancestors are dabbing on him from beyond the grave it’s incredible.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


Sir, thought you might like to know. Here is The Ralphamale learning for the first time his family were YANKEE TRAITORS.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Sir, thought you might like to know. Here is The Ralphamale learning for the first time his family were YANKEE TRAITORS.
> View attachment 3460668


He looks like a fat cyborg that wouldn't be out of place in Ninja Turtles.


----------



## LanternsNSongs (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Sir, thought you might like to know. Here is The Ralphamale learning for the first time his family were YANKEE TRAITORS.
> View attachment 3460668


Look at this wigger actually being proud of not knowing his family's history. America First, Christ is King but I will be damned if I ever learn about my ancestry.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

LanternsNSongs said:


> Look at this wigger actually being proud of not knowing his family's history. America First, Christ is King but I will be damned if I ever learn about my ancestry.


I bet he didn’t know because his family was so ashamed of it they pretended they were always good ole’ Southern Folk.


----------



## Reynolds (Jul 5, 2022)

LanternsNSongs said:


> Look at this wigger actually being proud of not knowing his family's history. America First, Christ is King but I will be damned if I ever learn about my ancestry.


This is what happens when you don't become who you is


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Sir, thought you might like to know. Here is The Ralphamale learning for the first time his family were YANKEE TRAITORS.
> View attachment 3460668


Ralph looks more obese here and ever before


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jul 6, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> If you dig up the Wikipedia article on Southern Illinois, they mostly identified with the White Southerners' mentality more than the Northerners on Slavery before the Civil War. Despite some prominent people from the region serving in the Knights of the Golden Circle, many of the residents served in either the Union's 31st Illinois Volunteer Infantry or 111th Illinois Voluntary Infantry during the war. Also, William Alexander Ralph served on the UNION side of the war from his Illinois draft record.
> View attachment 3458657
> 
> Ralph is a Carpetbagging-Grifter confirmed here tonight.


Maybe the real reason Ralph single-handedly caused the Confederate team to lose when he livestreamed War of Rights was because he was a secret agent sent by Lincoln to subvert the enemy ranks this whole time? William Ralph would be very proud...


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Sir, thought you might like to know. Here is The Ralphamale learning for the first time his family were YANKEE TRAITORS.
> View attachment 3460668


This gross Yankee faggot just admitted the Farms know more about his Kin than he does.
Wheres your fucking Southern Pride Ralph, you fake fat sex offender?


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> This gross Yankee faggot just admitted the Farms know more about his Kin than he does.
> Wheres your fucking Southern Pride Ralph, you fake fat sex offender?


They were ashamed for being traitors. If they didn't hide it they wouldn't be able to show their faces at the neighborhood cake walk, and the Ralphs love cake.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> They were ashamed for being traitors. If they didn't hide it they wouldn't be able to show their faces at the neighborhood cake walk, and the Ralphs love cake.


This explains why Ralph voted for Obama and why Ralph loves cuckold Blacked porn

His ancestor fought to save Black people in the Damn Yankee Army!


----------



## Rogal Dorn (Jul 6, 2022)

Found another possible relative.  Can someone run a facial recognition scan, so we can figure out which one of Ralph's uncles this is?  You have to admit, the resemblance is uncanny.  



Spoiler: NSFL


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 6, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> You’re underestimating just how wealthy some of the illiterate construction immigrants could be. It’s not a respectable job but what I meant to say is that it’s respectable money. Some construction companies make a large fortune of cash doing that kind of work. A construction supervisor job can pay a good amount of money depending on the type of job for example
> 
> Clyde had enough to have some shitty land, and a home in West Memphis.


Hey now, he had a trailer park pimp ring too! The gaudy ring and land scam acres is the true expression of the Ralphamale way of life. 



Kinochet said:


> I bet he didn’t know because his family was so ashamed of it they pretended they were always good ole’ Southern Folk.


It’s because they spent 200 failing in every place they lived in and kept moving hoping the next place would be the one, going further and further south till they hit the end of the line in West Memphis. They were fleeing landlords, foreclosures and debts so they scurried to the next place not taking much with them. Not much time for family lore and history when they are illiterate and barely surviving day to day. Hard scrabble misery blots out family history.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

Does anyone know where they keep Ethan’s retarded brother? Something to ponder for the most Chad of alogs.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Does anyone know where they keep Ethan’s retarded brother? Something to ponder for the most Chad of alogs.
> View attachment 3465392


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/evan-ralph.110396/ 
This thread was created a while back but Evan looks far more normal than his Gunted brother, despite having cerebral palsy. I would though recommend trying to get in contact with Louis Ralph, whose last whereabouts are from Olive Branch, Mississippi. Be fucking funny and ballsy to ask the Uncle of the Gunt some questions of his Damned Nephew.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 7, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/evan-ralph.110396/
> This thread was created a while back but Evan looks far more normal than his Gunted brother, despite having cerebral palsy. I would though recommend trying to get in contact with Louis Ralph, whose last whereabouts are from Olive Branch, Mississippi. Be fucking funny and ballsy to ask the Uncle of the Gunt some questions of his Damned Nephew.



Definitely! I think Ralph would be okay about a amateur journalist asking around for more details about such an upstanding member of the community.  I think he was planning something similar just the other week.  I’m sure without a doubt he would be okay with family members releasing deep Gunt lore.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 7, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Definitely! I think Ralph would be okay about a amateur journalist asking around for more details about such an upstanding member of the community.  I think he was planning something similar just the other week.  I’m sure without a doubt he would be okay with family members releasing deep Gunt lore.




Ralph has already approved any amateur journalist/PI tracking down his Uncle, his Tarded brother, anyone in his family and interviewing them about his status as a convicted sex offender, and asking the hard hitting questions like did the family know about Ronnies sexual abuse of young Ethan, the vigorous reaming that turned the Gunt into the well adjusted, hard working, responsible father he is today.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 7, 2022)

So I decided to destroy more of Ralph's claim of southern heritage. The United States releases a decade census via the 72-year rule. If the record is over 72 years old, it's released. Recently the 1950 census was released. In the 1930 census in Louisiana, the Ralphs were listed with interesting detail to show how Ralph isn't really from the South at all.

As you can tell, Clyde was the only male heir in the family. Everyone else was a daughter. That being said, I noticed the change of location between Effie and Edna Ralph in their place of birth. Effie was born 12th of April, 1918, and Edna was born 31st of July, 1920. This would mean that the Ralphs moved in between that 2.3-year gap. Average that down would mean that the Ralphs would have probably gone southbound to Columbia early-to-mid 1919. Ralph's southern heritage only came after the Civil War. Sad!

Also, here's Clyde's old World War 2 Draft Card. Ralph's Grandpaw probably served in the Asiatic-Pacific Campaign. Wonder how America First and the Alt-Right feel that Ralph's Grandfather served the Allies in the Second World War.

Happy readings everyone! Especially you Ralph... you sick Yankee.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 7, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> So I decided to destroy more of Ralph's claim of southern heritage. The United States releases a decade census via the 72-year rule. If the record is over 72 years old, it's released. Recently the 1950 census was released. In the 1930 census in Louisiana, the Ralphs were listed with interesting detail to show how Ralph isn't really from the South at all.
> View attachment 3467775
> As you can tell, Clyde was the only male heir in the family. Everyone else was a daughter. That being said, I noticed the change of location between Effie and Edna Ralph in their place of birth. Effie was born 12th of April, 1918, and Edna was born 31st of July, 1920. This would mean that the Ralphs moved in between that 2.3-year gap. Average that down would mean that the Ralphs would have probably gone southbound to Columbia early-to-mid 1919. Ralph's southern heritage only came after the Civil War. Sad!
> 
> ...


Everything about Ralph’s life is a fraud. He’s a huckster, and a carpetbagger!


----------



## heathercho (Jul 8, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> So I decided to destroy more of Ralph's claim of southern heritage. The United States releases a decade census via the 72-year rule. If the record is over 72 years old, it's released. Recently the 1950 census was released. In the 1930 census in Louisiana, the Ralphs were listed with interesting detail to show how Ralph isn't really from the South at all.
> View attachment 3467775
> As you can tell, Clyde was the only male heir in the family. Everyone else was a daughter. That being said, I noticed the change of location between Effie and Edna Ralph in their place of birth. Effie was born 12th of April, 1918, and Edna was born 31st of July, 1920. This would mean that the Ralphs moved in between that 2.3-year gap. Average that down would mean that the Ralphs would have probably gone southbound to Columbia early-to-mid 1919. Ralph's southern heritage only came after the Civil War. Sad!
> 
> ...


It's interesting that Clyde's middle name was Laughlin, the lesser Vegas.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jul 8, 2022)

do we have a direct family tree from Ethan Ralph to William Alexander Ralph.
because this might be some completely unrelated ralph.
my last name is janke, that doesn't mean the first janke you find who fought in the north is related to me,
i need a family tree, from the top on down, and that includes everybody,


----------



## Skitzels (Jul 8, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> So I decided to destroy more of Ralph's claim of southern heritage. The United States releases a decade census via the 72-year rule. If the record is over 72 years old, it's released. Recently the 1950 census was released. In the 1930 census in Louisiana, the Ralphs were listed with interesting detail to show how Ralph isn't really from the South at all.
> View attachment 3467775
> As you can tell, Clyde was the only male heir in the family. Everyone else was a daughter. That being said, I noticed the change of location between Effie and Edna Ralph in their place of birth. Effie was born 12th of April, 1918, and Edna was born 31st of July, 1920. This would mean that the Ralphs moved in between that 2.3-year gap. Average that down would mean that the Ralphs would have probably gone southbound to Columbia early-to-mid 1919. Ralph's southern heritage only came after the Civil War. Sad!
> 
> ...


I just noticed that Clyde is 5’9 and 140 pounds.

The Ralphamale didn’t get blessed with any good genes from his grand pappy


----------



## MvAgusta (Jul 8, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> I just noticed that Clyde is 5’9 and 140 pounds.
> 
> The Ralphamale didn’t get blessed with any good genes from his grand pappy


And he served in the army which means he was likely muscular and lean, unlike his gunted revenge pornographer degenerate subhuman grandson


----------

